# Use of Light



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I do not know if this works for pigeons or not. Using a light to force molt, breeding (Egg laying), etc....
I use a light to force my chickens and turkeys into a molt (Gets them ready for the laying season earlier) so they have new feathers earlier. DOes it also work for pigeons?

Thanks


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Lighting has a lot of interesting things it does for breeding. 

As most of us know, using artificail lighting to lengthen the day can cause pigeons to breed faster and more often regardless of the weather, but did you know that the kind of artificial lighting one uses can have a determining effect on the sex of the young produced?

It has been common knowledge in cage breeeding circles, that the use of long wave light vs. short wave when indoor breeding will produce more males, and the reverse is also true. Canary breeders in particular, wanting to produce more males (singers) for sale followm certain lighting procedures and are able to raise as much as 80% males.

I wish I could find the article online where I saw this, in order to pass along the specifics.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Now that is interesting*



risingstarfans said:


> Lighting has a lot of interesting things it does for breeding.
> 
> As most of us know, using artificail lighting to lengthen the day can cause pigeons to breed faster and more often regardless of the weather, but did you know that the kind of artificial lighting one uses can have a determining effect on the sex of the young produced?
> 
> ...


I used lights to induce many things to breed from fish to birds to rabbits and I know it was even done with some horses that we used to own.

I had seen some things about incubation temperature affecting the sex in birds but have doubts about it. I know it does work with reptiles however.
If you could do this with birds, the egg producers would produce all hens and they don't or at least did not, last I knew.

Now light, maybe that's another story and I don't doubt it. I know someone who will know all about it for canaries. I'll ask and report back.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hey Risingstar*

I checked with my friend who used to raise hundreds of canaries and he was not aware of this long wave light business. I think it's been awhile since he rasied them as it has been for me as well. He is very interested in this if you could dig up the article. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The racing guys use a light system and a darking system one system speeds up the molt and is used in the young bird races so that the young bird will have a full wing. While those that do not use this system their birds will still be molting and will be missing primary flight feathers in the wing putting those at a disadvanage*GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

The article was written by Richard G. Black PO box 653, Belmont CA, and appeared in the January issue of American Cage Bird Magazine (Don't know what year). Check it out.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Thanks very much*

This kind of weird science is always interesting.

Bill


----------

